# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJtag Release v2.2.0.1. Very big Update. Lot of phones and changes!!!

## mohamed73

*EasyJtag Release v2.2.0.1. Very big Update. Lot of phones and changes!!!  Software changes: 
- Added EasySupporter to help easy search and download support files without shell
  Screenshot: 
- Added CMD42 Set MMC Password functionality for SD/eMMC. User can set and lock the User Area Partition
- Added Erase MMC Password to force erase Locked User Area Partition and reset device lock/unlock password
  Screenshot: 
- Improved/fixed software Region options to write selected regions into eMMC
- Added send crash report option to help Easy-Jtag team improve software  Added via ISP( direct EMMC) :    
- support LG D280N (ISP Pinout, Dumps)    
- support LG D285 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)   
- support LG D320N (ISP Pinout, Dumps)    
- support LG D325 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)    
- support LG LS885 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)    
- support LG LS991 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)   
- support LG D605 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)      
- support LG D625 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)    
- support LG D631 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)       
- support LG D821 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)    
- support LG E980 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)    
- support LG F100S (ISP Pinout, Dumps)      
- support LG H345 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)    
- support LG H443 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)    
- support LG H525N (ISP Pinout, Dumps)    
- support LG H631 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)    
- support LG H635 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)       
- support LG H811 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)    
- support LG H815 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) 
- support LG D160 (ISP Pinout)   
- support LG H818P (ISP Pinout)   
- support LG LS660 (ISP Pinout)
- support LG D838 (ISP Pinout)  
- support LG D335 (ISP Pinout)   
- support LG H618 (ISP Pinout)        
- support SAMSUNG SM-A300  (ISP Pinout, Dumps)       
- support SAMSUNG SM-G355M  (ISP Pinout, Dumps)        
- support SAMSUNG SM-G360M  (ISP Pinout, Dumps) 
- support SAMSUNG SCH-I545 (ISP Pinout)    
- support SAMSUNG SGH-I747 (ISP Pinout)       
- support SAMSUNG GT-I9506 (ISP Pinout)  
- support SAMSUNG GT-S7275 (ISP Pinout) 
- support МOTOROLA MOTO XT1022 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)*

----------

